# Challenge Me with your trickiest code questions



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm taking my journeyman test in a couple weeks. I figured it might be fun for some of you guys to see if you can trick me and see if I can answer your question.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How high is up?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Ground up or ground down?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Or screws vertical, or horizontal?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Explain each number below, give code reference, give example:
115%
130%
125%
140% 

Good luck


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What's the speed of dark ?


bonus Q ... what's the speed of dark in a worm hole ?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

emtnut said:


> What's the speed of dark ?
> 
> 
> bonus Q ... what's the speed of dark in a worm hole ?


That's not fair, he is using the NEC not the CEC.....


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

backstay said:


> How high is up?


10 inches if I'm laying on my back :no:


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Switched said:


> Ground up or ground down?


Ground myself when I'm not paying attention


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

backstay said:


> Or screws vertical, or horizontal?


I prefer screwing vertically, as I'm usually tired from the day.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Bird dog said:


> Explain each number below, give code reference, give example:
> 115%
> 130%
> 125%
> ...


 The increase in my pay rate after I pass this test.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

sparkiez said:


> The increase in my pay rate after I pass this test.


You missed the whole point of those numbers.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

emtnut said:


> What's the speed of dark ?
> 
> 
> bonus Q ... what's the speed of dark in a worm hole ?


Dark is 68km per second. The rate of expansion of the universe. Inside a wormhole it is 68 kmps multiplied by the function of uranus.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Switched said:


> That's not fair, he is using the NEC not the CEC.....


True ... but I was going to allow for the fact that dark moves slower down there :whistling2:


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Bird dog said:


> You missed the whole point of those numbers.


 Are those acceptable rates for motor circuit protection?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

sparkiez said:


> Are those acceptable rates for motor circuit protection?


How about a code section xxx.xx?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

emtnut said:


> What's the speed of dark ?
> 
> 
> bonus Q ... what's the speed of dark in a worm hole ?


Oh come on . . . at least give the guy a chance like_ "Compute to the last digit, Pi"_.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

sparkiez said:


> Dark is 68km per second. The rate of expansion of the universe. Inside a wormhole it is 68 kmps multiplied by the function of uranus.


Unless there are Klingons on Uranus.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Oh come on . . . at least give the guy a chance like_ "Compute to the last digit, Pi"_.


Because that's too easy. The last digit is '0' , because the number before it was rounded up/down :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Here you go then>





> *334.80*>
> Where more than two NM cables containing two or
> more current-carrying conductors are installed, without
> maintaining spacing betwecn the cables, through the same
> ...


We've a code ref, a code table, a code ex. addressing 334.80

Which apply ,OR do not apply to romex in spray foam insulation UNDER 24"

& good luck on your test sparkiez :thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Is a coupling a fitting?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is an LB a JB....?

~CS~


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A three-phase 480 volt generator feeds a disconnect. The disconnect feeds a 480 to 600 volt step up transformer, delta-delta corner grounded. The transformer feeds a panelboard with 7 motor feeders. Each feeder has two 10-HP motors and one 25-HP motor.

Figure to code minimum the following:

generator and transformer kVA rating
feeder size from the generator to the disconnect
feeder size from the transformer to the panelboard
panelboard OCP size
motor feeder size
Motor feeder OCP

Describe the transformer secondary bonding and grounding electrode configuration.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the minimum height that a 480V, 400W high pressure sodium luminaire, on a pole, in a parking lot, may be installed using a two-pole 480v breaker?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the maximum length of #16 fixture wire that could be tapped from a 120 volt lighting circuit protected by a 20 Ampere breaker?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What size wire should I run for a 15 HP, 208 volt motor 315 foot from the panel? If I use a breaker for my over current protection ,what size should that be?


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

What is the minimum sized conductor allowed to be paralleled?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

sparkiez said:


> I prefer screwing vertically, as I'm usually tired from the day.


That would be horizontal not vertical unless you rest on your feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

An Oral Surgeon that utilizes inhalation Anesthetic for his patients. His office is 100% backed up with an emergency Generator that transfers power and restores power within 10 seconds of a power failure. Is a battery powered lighting unit required ?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

After all the bull$hit posts in the beginning, you guys are really starting to put the screws to him.:thumbsup: 

I especially like the ones you guys are giving him that are obvious problems related to the work you're doing that you don't want to figure out for yourselves. That gets a double :thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Seeing as how I just had this quote request for today I'll throw my own work related questions in too.

A 480/277V 3 phase power Company transformer feeds a CT cabinet that in turn feeds a gutter with multiple service disconnects tapped to the service entrance conductors.

The loads are as follows:

(1) 350HP turbine pump
(1) 25HP booster pump
(1) 480x 240/120 3kva 1 phase transformer 
(1) Irrigaton pivot(estimate 20 amps 3 phase)

If I run parallel conduits to the CT cabinet from the transformer, what are the minimum size parallel aluminum conductors I can run to feed this load? What is the minimum size grounded conductor I can use?

What size is the supply side bonding jumper to the CT cabinet?

What size grounding electrode conductor to the steel water pipe and ground rods. Assume the wire to the rods is exposed to physical damage.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I think we scared him off. He wasn't expecting calculations requiring a working knowledge of the NEC.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Bird dog said:


> I think we scared him off. He wasn't expecting calculations requiring a working knowledge of the NEC.


This is a cakewalk compared to being out in the field figuring all this stuff out on the fly with no one around to ask questions....but, he'll figure that out soon enough.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the angle of the dangle ??


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What are the non-counter receptacle requirements in a kitchen.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Does POCO have...anything at all ....to do with you building
a new service?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

In a 120 volt swimming pool junction box, how many ground terminal connections are required?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

If you take a ungrounded wire from a circuit with 30 amps flowing through it and wrap it around your amp meter jaws 3 times, what will the reading be on the meter? 

A 10 amps
B 30 amps
C 50 amps
D 90 amps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

When installing a new service, does the grounding electrode conductor for your grounding electrode go on the equipment ground bar or the neutral bar?

When installing a sub feeder from the main service to a secondary structure on the same property are grounding electrodes required for that structure or does the ground wire from the main service panel count?

If grounding electrodes are required in a sub feed to a secondary structure then do you land the grounding electrodes conductor to the neutral bar or the equipment ground bar? 

If you have a 200 ampere service with a ground ring used as the grounding electrode system, what size grounding electrodes conductor is required? What size wire must the ground ring be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Does the ground screw in an electrician installed 4x4 box have to be green?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

My questions still haven't been answered. This guy starts this topic then free we all work real hard to come up with good questions he bails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

(There's a story behind this one, some may be familiar with it)

True or false, Duct tape used to secure NM cable to framing members must be UL listed.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

joebanana said:


> (There's a story behind this one, some may be familiar with it)
> 
> True or false, Duct tape used to secure NM cable to framing members must be UL listed.




There is a story behind this one. The story is that you have yet to provide a code reference for this and you are wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> There is a story behind this one. The story is that you have yet to provide a code reference for this and you are wrong.


In addition to that, he has been wrong about at least 5 other code issues and every time I ask him to substantiate it he completely ignores it.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> In addition to that, he has been wrong about at least 5 other code issues and every time I ask him to substantiate it he completely ignores it.




He may be an electrician, but I wouldn't let him wire my house. Not even just to add a phone wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

joebanana said:


> (There's a story behind this one, some may be familiar with it)
> 
> True or false, Duct tape used to secure NM cable to framing members must be UL listed.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In order for 110.3b to work in what you are saying, the romex listing itself would have to specifically state that only certain items can be used to support it, which it doesn't.

As for neat and workmanship like manner, that is an opinion and generally unenforceable. Never mind the fact that you can make a very neat installation with tiewraps and other nonconventional methods.

The fact of the matter is that it is 100% code compliant to use tie wraps or duct tape to support romex. You can bend over a nail if you choose. Unlike other things, such as EMT, romex does not require it's support method to be listed.

It's really that simple.

If you can show a code article saying that romex support is required to be a listed product, please do. But we all know that you won't, much like you won't post this supposed second account of mine 

You like to pull "code" out of thin air. Another example:



joebanana said:


> Gotta pigtail the neuch anyhow, and you're not supposed to feed thru the tab, so minds well pigtail the hot too.


No, you don't have to pigtail the neutral since it wasn't a MWBC being discussed, and you most certainly can feed thru the tabs on receptacles. 

Please, stop attacking me and hit the code book.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I second hack work on this one. He and I may not always see eye to eye, but in this situation he is 100 percent correct. And Joebanana I know you are prideful and don't like to let your pride and ego take a hit but accepting that you are wrong and moving on shows character and professionalism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

HackWork said:


> In order for 110.3b to work in what you are saying, the romex listing itself would have to specifically state that only certain items can be used to support it, which it doesn't.
> 
> As for neat and workmanship like manner, that is an opinion and generally unenforceable. Never mind the fact that you can make a very neat installation with tiewraps and other nonconventional methods.
> 
> ...


I myself hate the fact that the whole circuit relies on every receptacle screw. I love pig tailing each receptacle. It's hack to tie the circuit through the receptacle tabs, and many commercial specs require it to be tailed. If it's good enough for a commercial building, it's good enough for my house, or anyone's house I wire. Backstabbing a recept, never. The code is a minimum. My opinion lets me sleep better at night.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Cl906um said:


> I myself hate the fact that the whole circuit relies on every receptacle screw. I love pig tailing each receptacle. It's hack to tie the circuit through the receptacle tabs, and many commercial specs require it to be tailed. If it's good enough for a commercial building, it's good enough for my house, or anyone's house I wire. Backstabbing a recept, never. The code is a minimum. My opinion lets me sleep better at night.


Not everyone can do what you do. We put in the job the way the foreman wants it, but, we do best practices at the house.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cl906um said:


> I myself hate the fact that the whole circuit relies on every receptacle screw. I love pig tailing each receptacle. It's hack to tie the circuit through the receptacle tabs, and many commercial specs require it to be tailed. If it's good enough for a commercial building, it's good enough for my house, or anyone's house I wire. Backstabbing a recept, never. The code is a minimum. My opinion lets me sleep better at night.


That's fine, I don't disagree with this.

My post is only about code. 

There are a lot of job specs and etiquette that we all follow as general baselines, but posting them as code requirements on an open forum is extremely irresponsible.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That's fine, I don't disagree with this.
> 
> My post is only about code.
> 
> There are a lot of job specs and etiquette that we all follow as general baselines, but posting them as code requirements on an open forum is extremely irresponsible.


Yep. And the code is the opinion of many board members, it is easier to troubleshoot a circuit when there is a black mark from soot above the backstabbed recept. Easy to find, hard to fix. I like a quality job. For what we we charge, people deserve a quality job. I have seen lazy electricians backstab #12. Push hard, go easy. Don't tell me it can't be done.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I couldn't do it yesterday. I accidentally mixed in a #12 pigtail when making up a 4 gang switchbox. When I went there yesterday to finish up and install the switches, one of the tails wouldn't go into the profit hole. I realized it was #12. It was one of those odd ones in which the insulation had a smaller diameter than usual. Different brand I guess.

I had to wrap that sucker around the screw.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I couldn't do it yesterday. I accidentally mixed in a #12 pigtail when making up a 4 gang switchbox. When I went there yesterday to finish up and install the switches, one of the tails wouldn't go into the profit hole. I realized it was #12. It was one of those odd ones in which the insulation had a smaller diameter than usual. Different brand I guess.
> 
> I had to wrap that sucker around the screw.


I guess I work with some anal coworkers. With solid, they won't even backwire. The wrap around method is the only way. Fighting the recept into the box apparently loosens the termination too much. Hard to change 30 years into the making. He was one of my earlier tool partner and recently retired. Every slightly dog legged conduit whether exposed or conceiled had to be tweaked. Never installed..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> I second hack work on this one. He and I may not always see eye to eye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would need a step stool to see eye to eye with Hax.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cl906um said:


> I guess I work with some anal coworkers. With solid, they won't even backwire. The wrap around method is the only way. Fighting the recept into the box apparently loosens the termination too much. Hard to change 30 years into the making. He was one of my earlier tool partner and recently retired. Every slightly dog legged conduit whether exposed or conceiled had to be tweaked. Never installed..


I made a post about that the other day. Backwiring under the little washer with #12 can sometimes loosen a bit when shaping the device in and the wire twists and rolls away from the center screw a bit.

For the most solid installations, I like the holes on the back of the device like GFCI's have, the lug inside is a little different and makes the best connection with heavy gauge wire, IMO.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cl906um said:


> I myself hate the fact that the whole circuit relies on every receptacle screw. I love pig tailing each receptacle. It's hack to tie the circuit through the receptacle tabs, and many commercial specs require it to be tailed. If it's good enough for a commercial building, it's good enough for my house, or anyone's house I wire. Backstabbing a recept, never. The code is a minimum. My opinion lets me sleep better at night.



Keep in mind that by pigtailing every receptacle, you are taking away future work for us service guys :icon_wink: Start stabbing please


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

sparkiez said:


> The increase in my pay rate after I pass this test.


Okay, so:

125% is the motor FLA rating of *most* overloads. this is section is
125% is also the rating required for circuit protection for motor controllers, such as VFD's and servo drives. Section 430.122(B) and this is a magic number in a few other sections.
130% & 140% Section 430.2(C) says that, essentially, if you are getting nuisance trips you are allowed to increase the size of your overloads, but you cannot exceed the following rules:

Motors with marked service factor 1.15 or greater: 140%
Motors with a marked temperature rise 40C or less: 140%
All other motors: 130%

115% is 432.A(1) and states that if the overload is not an integrated part of the motor, the separate device shall be sized as 125% if the service factor is marked as 1.15 or larger or if the temperature rise is 40C or less. All other motor's overloads are to be set to 115%. These device's protection can be modified based on the rules above.

Thanks for this question. It really got me digging into the code book!
Also, sorry about the delay, just got settled in from my move and got my PC back online.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

You've got a lot more of our code questions to answer sparkiez, don't stop!!!

:jester:


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Here you go then>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 24" rule will not apply here because it specifically mentions in the code book that an exception to the above mentioned rule about derating foam-sealed penetrations in wood frames does not apply.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Is a coupling a fitting?


Well, at least I have always categorized it with other pipe fittings.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's one from an earlier post from some guy here. For a condo complex wants to install 5 electric car chargings stations, fed off a new panel. What size service is required ?


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Is an LB a JB....?
> 
> ~CS~


I would say an LB is classified as a conduit body given the definition. But, what if you DO put a splice in it? They are stamped with area dimensions, I would think they can be both a pull and junction box. Article 314 seems to keep them in the same category.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

sparkiez said:


> I would say an LB is classified as a conduit body given the definition. But, what if you DO put a splice in it? They are stamped with area dimensions, I would think they can be both a pull and junction box. Article 314 seems to keep them in the same category.


No splices in an LB
Or an LL or LR

ANSWERE THE QUESTION STEVIE!


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

trentonmakes said:


> No splices in an LB
> Or an LL or LR


Actually you can. 314.16. Not that you have much room, but you can


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Forge Boyz said:


> Actually you can. 314.16. Not that you have much room, but you can
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 
I was under impression you could not, maybe inspectors frown on it here or ots one of those things we just dont do.

Disregard my previous post

ANSWERE THE QUESTION STEVIE!


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll answer some more tonight. These are good questions that really got me digging around in the book, and I appreciate them all!


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Cl906um said:


> Does the ground screw in an electrician installed 4x4 box have to be green?


I don't remember the section number for grounding and bonding, but all bonding screws must been green or bare copper.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

trentonmakes said:


> I was under impression you could not, maybe inspectors frown on it here or ots one of those things we just dont do.
> 
> Disregard my previous post
> 
> ANSWERE THE QUESTION STEVIE!


I punched the numbers for a 3/4" LB & IIRC you could splice four #14s. Not worth it. Set a box.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

sparkiez said:


> I don't remember the section number for grounding and bonding, but all bonding screws must been green or bare copper.


:no: Only screws on receptacles, cord connectors and attachment plugs and the main bonding jumper if it is a screw. See 406.10(B) and 250.28(B)


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

sparkiez said:


> I don't remember the section number for grounding and bonding, but all bonding screws must been green or bare copper.


Invest in tabs for your code book and look it up. Many question on the test and too few to get wrong... Green is for devices. Factory made stuff.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

trentonmakes said:


> I was under impression you could not, maybe inspectors frown on it here or ots one of those things we just dont do.
> 
> Disregard my previous post
> 
> ANSWERE THE QUESTION STEVIE!


Only if it is labeled with cubic inch and you do the math


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Just an update, I still plan on answering the rest of these questions, though I did take my Journeyman's yesterday morning. This thread helped me get back into the groove of looking up stuff in the code book. I went in willing to give it my all, but knowing that I was not going to pass. 

Looked up most answers, and found them paraphrased in the text. Thanks for that tip too. Used the index a lot even though I have fast tabs, the index has subcategories which are nice (for anyone who stumbles on this thread). I'll post up when I get the results.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cl906um said:


> Invest in tabs for your code book and look it up. Many question on the test and too few to get wrong... Green is for devices. Factory made stuff.


I thought it was a good idea and tried that after my first year in school. It made it about a month on the job and the tabs were gone and half the tabbed pages were torn from them. I've seen a couple of guys do it since and I laugh at them.. Especially when it's on the sections that aren't used everyday in the type of field we do - Car chargers, fire alarm, marinas, etc..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know why someone would use a paper code book. There is nowhere to type in the search terms.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don't know why someone would use a paper code book. There is nowhere to type in the search terms.


I keep an electronic copy on my phone, desktop and laptop. Being able to search makes it easier.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sparkiez said:


> Well, at least I have always categorized it with other pipe fittings.


Generally, the question pops up when someone is caught strapping more than 3' away from a coupling on a horizontal run. 
The argument is that a fitting terminates a raceway, a coupling is just a part of the raceway.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

glen1971 said:


> I thought it was a good idea and tried that after my first year in school. It made it about a month on the job and the tabs were gone and half the tabbed pages were torn from them. I've seen a couple of guys do it since and I laugh at them.. Especially when it's on the sections that aren't used everyday in the type of field we do - Car chargers, fire alarm, marinas, etc..




I busted the rings out of an old 3-ring binder and put the code book inside to save the tabs. It worked fine for years.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I don't know why someone would use a paper code book. There is nowhere to type in the search terms.



It's already all typed out!!!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

As far as a paper codebook, It depends on what works best for you. Some people only use a paper edition for their test & that's it. For me, I used an Uglies on the job & had a paper NEC at the house.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The only time I've used a paper code book was while taking the test because we had to. There's no reason to use a paper code book other than stubbornness. I bet you use paper and pens for things too.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sparkiez said:


> I don't remember the section number for grounding and bonding, but all bonding screws must been green or bare copper.


Nope. The only green screws required are the service bonding jumper and the bonding screw on a receptacle outlet. The bonding screws for connecting and bonding metal objects in the wiring system such as 1600 boxes can be any color or unpainted or pink if you wish.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

HackWork said:


> The only time I've used a paper code book was while taking the test because we had to. There's no reason to use a paper code book other than stubbornness. I bet you use paper and pens for things too.




It's called papyrus and a quill.


----------



## damprobe (Aug 25, 2017)

...wait a minute, I could have been buying _green_ 'tek' screws all these years ?!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

damprobe said:


> ...wait a minute, I could have been buying _green_ 'tek' screws all these years ?!


No. But you could have been using bright finish 10-32s.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, quick update. I still have not answered those "big" questions. I've been getting my derriere handed to me. I seriously underestimated the workload of university classes.

Anywho, I took the test going in and knowing I was going to fail because I really didn't put the time into it. After taking the test, I felt pretty good about it. I knew I would be pretty close to the passing mark (60/80 questions). Well, I got a 71% so that only put me two questions away from passing. I'll take it again next summer when I have more time. May be next summer before I get to those questions too at this rate hehe.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What page is article 69 on?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

sparkiez said:


> Well, quick update. I still have not answered those "big" questions. I've been getting my derriere handed to me. I seriously underestimated the workload of university classes.
> 
> Anywho, I took the test going in and knowing I was going to fail because I really didn't put the time into it. After taking the test, I felt pretty good about it. I knew I would be pretty close to the passing mark (60/80 questions). Well, I got a 71% so that only put me two questions away from passing. I'll take it again next summer when I have more time.


Why would you spend money to test and take time off work to test if you knew you were going to fail because you were half assing it?

Who wants to half ass something as important as taking a j-test?!?! Over here, they get a raise with a j-card? You allergic to money too?


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Cause I had already spent the money to take the test, then life happened.

I didn't "half-ass" my test. I gave it my best, used my code book the best I could.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

sparkiez said:


> Well, quick update. I still have not answered those "big" questions. I've been getting my derriere handed to me. I seriously underestimated the workload of university classes.
> 
> Anywho, I took the test going in and knowing I was going to fail because I really didn't put the time into it. After taking the test, I felt pretty good about it. I knew I would be pretty close to the passing mark (60/80 questions). Well, I got a 71% so that only put me two questions away from passing. I'll take it again next summer when I have more time. May be next summer before I get to those questions too at this rate hehe.




70 percent is passing in most areas. Weird that it's not where you are at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Drsparky14 said:


> 70 percent is passing in most areas. Weird that it's not where you are at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, but it also is what it is. I'm not complaining. Now that I have taken the test, I have a better idea of what to expect. A couple of the guys I work with, for instance, had a proctor that would not allow any margin notes or highlights in the book. She went around ripping any and all highlighted/annotated pages out of everyone's books then gave the pages back at the end.

No way I would let her do that ****, but the point is, now I know I can highlight and annotate stuff in this jurisdiction and not have any issues, which will really save some time.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

When I took the test you could have highlighting on the pages just not any written notes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'd be super pissed if someone ripped a page out of my expensive NEC handbook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Drsparky14 said:


> I'd be super pissed if someone ripped a page out of my expensive NEC handbook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't let them. The book costs more than the test.


----------

